# What's your favorite color?



## Oakley (Mar 29, 2004)

Mine used to be green when I was younger but at some point I switched to purple - wasn't a conscious decision, it just kinda happened, I can't put my finger on exactly when. So what's your favorite color? Am I the only one to ever have switched?


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 29, 2004)

I've always liked "flesh" or "Indian Red". Just kidding folks...but there truly use to be these colors.

I'm a marker guy anyways. :wink:


----------



## Stephen (Mar 29, 2004)

I like those invisible markers, like the Yes and Know game books we used to buy as kids.

You know, the ones where you write something, but then go back over it and you see what was really there all along?

-T


----------



## skican (Mar 29, 2004)

If we are talking crayola colors then I always loved the magenta. Now I am a yellow fan. Love the old yellow new england farmhouses. That commercial with the wife who wants her house yellow and they hold the yellow rose up to the house for a perfect match. Kind of funny that I just bought my dream house in Maine and it's stained dark brown. I hope I can lighten it up a bit.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 29, 2004)

Blue. No .... green! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 29, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Blue. No .... green! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!



African or European?

-T


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh, thank goodness _somebody_ knew the reference!

And in actuality, I grew up worshipping blue, but have since matured into earth tones (including my new living room set).


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 30, 2004)

Blue, Green, and Red.  Depends on my mood.  I'm a primary colors kinda guy.  I'm color blind so distinguishing between shades is tough for me.  My mom used to always joke when I was a kid that I was color blind.  When I was 18 I found out I really was.  Failed the "spot tests" miserably.  The irony of it all is my dad was a color matcher for a paper company many moons ago.  

Smitty


----------



## Stephen (Mar 30, 2004)

That's nothing. I worked with an Electrical Engineer who was color blind. We would terminate network cable, and he'd call me over to check to make sure they were lined up correctly! And that's low power... imagine what could happen with high power lines!

Here's hoping he never makes the bomb squad! 

-T


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2004)

...living colour.

heh.  actually, i always loved black the best.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2004)

I've changed my mind pretty frequently... these days it's usually some variation of green or purple.


----------



## cptchris (Mar 30, 2004)

*color ?*

moron ,oops ment to say maroon ,lol !


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (May 24, 2004)

plaid?


----------



## TenPeaks (May 25, 2004)

My favorite color is clear. That was also my high school color ("I'm not naked I'm in the band.")

Thank you Steven Wright!


----------



## teachski (May 25, 2004)

I used to love RED!  I had red everything...red car, red skis, red boots, red coat...you name it, it was red.  

Now, I guess I am more of a black lover....although there are other colors mixed in there too.  My car, for example is Chestnut Brown...looks more maroon.  My skis are black silver and yellow.  My coat, yellow and black...
I look good in Black and white....I am partial to white turtlenecks...


----------



## MtnMagic (May 25, 2004)

I like blue for years. As in NYPD blue!


----------



## mryan (Jun 10, 2004)

without a doubt, my favorite is blue. i wear blue almost every day. it's almost pathological, my obsession with blue. even my pack and rain gear are blue. what does blue obsession stem from? perhaps, as friends and family have observed, it is my melancholy disposition. i'm no exactly know for my happy-go-lucky attitude. or maybe it's some freudian, childhood thing. after all, my first toy was a blue truck, the kind you can sit in and propel with your feet not unlike the flintstones.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 14, 2004)

Arizona Beige, so I may wash the car less often.  8)


----------

